# blonde



## bev (Apr 1, 2009)

A man was in his front yard mowing grass when his attractive blond female neighbor came out of the house and went straight to the mailbox. 

She opened it then slammed it shut & stormed back in the house. 

A little later she came out of her house again went to the mail box and again, opened it, slammed it shut again. 

Angrily, back into the house she went. 

As the man was getting ready to edge the lawn, here she came out again, marched to the mail box, opened it and then slammed it closed harder than ever. 

Puzzled by her actions the man asked her, 

"Is something wrong?" 

To which she replied, "There certainly is!" (Are you ready? This is a beauty...) 



My stupid computer keeps saying, "YOU'VE GOT MAIL!" 

 Bev


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2009)

lol! Poor blondes, they have such difficult lives!


----------



## Admin (Apr 1, 2009)

*Blondes indeed!*

Only dumb blondes are the brunettes that dye it that way...


----------



## Einstein (Apr 1, 2009)

How do you tell when a blondes been sending emails?


There are postage stamps on the screen


----------

